# DSTV Now sharing/pool



## Faraaz (22/9/19)

Greetings to all 

I was just wondering if there are any already or someone willing to share a DSTV now account, 

We could all pay our share of the bill ? 

I’ve got all the perfect streaming tools/apps but unfortunately can’t get any much faster internet for atleast another year or two unless I pay close to R2k a month for a 15mb Wisp line


----------

